# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  *Completed!* The Lucid Dreamer's Guide to the Cosmos

## DanielLove

*The Lucid Dreamer's Guide to the Cosmos*
*A new project by Daniel Love (author of Are You Dreaming?)*

project image SMALL.jpg
*
This is the official thread for The Lucid Dreamer's Guide to the Cosmos.*
*www.luciddreamersguide.com*
*Introduction For Curious Oneironauts:*

Hey guys, I thought I'd put together this thread so that we have an official place to discuss this exciting project. It's a continuation of THIS THREAD. We'll focus on the campaign at this point, but as the project progresses this thread will become the area where we can discuss ideas, share information and generally get awesome things happening. I've tried to compile everything you could need to know below  :smiley:  


*Important information:*

*For those of you who are not yet familiar with this project please read the full details here:* *www.luciddreamersguide.com*


*Brief overview:*

_The Lucid Dreamer's Guide to the Cosmos_ is a new project by author and dream researcher Daniel Love, running in collaboration with Dreamviews. The aim is to create an ongoing series of books that explore the cosmos through the eyes of a lucid dreamer. Daniel will be working with the Dreamviews community, and many other lucid dreamers around the globe, to ensure this series of books reflects the real experiences and needs of lucid dreamers.

Daniel is looking for lucid dreamers of all skill levels to offer their skills, knowledge and talents to be included in the project. 

The goal is to genuinely push the field of lucid dreaming forward and eventually fund lucid dreaming research, events and much more.


*Current Objective:*

Currently the project is in the *fund raising stage*. The Kickstarter campaign runs until *JULY 3rd, 2016*.

Our current mission is to *promote and share* this project as widely as possible in order to reach and hopefully surpass the goal.

*It's important to be aware - the campaign must reach its goal before the deadline for the project to occur.*


*Current Status:*



The colour of the number (the pledge amount) above the text saying "Today's Pledge Total" is the best indicator of our daily status.

*It can be understood this way:*
Green = We're all good
Amber = Doing okay
Red = Panic, promote and make a pledge!


*How To Help:*

At this stage there are several things you can do to help the project - *you can click the links below to do these things right now*  :smiley:  :
*
1 - Back the project
2 - Share the project on Facebook
3 - Share the project on Twitter
4 - Contact the media about the project* (no link available for this option - be creative and do whatever you can to get the word out!  :smiley:  )
*5 - Tell everyone you know - Friends, family, forums, everyone.* - (Again, no links for this, but if there were that'd just be creepy.  ::alien:: )


*The Purpose Of This Thread:*

This thread exists so that everyone who wants to be involved can share their ideas, progress and anything else that you'd like to discuss in regards to the project. It's fine to be casual and have fun with this, but let's try to keep things on topic when possible  :smiley:

----------


## gab

Thank you for putting all info into one place, DanielLove : )

----------


## DanielLove

No problem Gab, it definitely makes life easier. 
Shame to say goodbye to the old thread but hopefully this one will be just as brimming with awesomeness  :smiley: 

Oh, for those who are completely new - just a reminder that you can get yourself a FREE copy of "Are You Dreaming?" by backing and sharing the project before June 19th. You can find out all the details in this update: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects.../posts/1591175

----------


## DanielLove

So I guess a good place to start is something of a head count. If those of you who are already involved or interested could drop a message in this thread, that would be useful!  :smiley: 

Also, it's a bit of a quiet day on the campaign front - so if any of you have a spare moment to share the campaign, that would be fantastic!

----------


## Mismagius

Come forth, DVians, come partake in lucid dreaming history! 

For people that want to help by contacting the media, try googling "lucid dreaming" and clicking the News tab.  It'll pull up recent articles written on the subject and then you can contact the news sites and journalists from there.  Most news sites will have a contact for submitting stories for them to checkout.  

I sent an email last night about it to Lily Feinn who had recently written an article about a lucid dreaming device.  Of course it doesn't have to only be ones that have written about lucid dreaming, but it's a good way to find a news site to start off with.  Science related sites and blogs would be good to try as well.  If anyone can recommend any youtubers, blogs, sites, etc, that'd be great  :smiley: 

Local news stations would be good too, they all have social media presence now as well as websites and email.  Local news sometimes has slower news days too, so they might jump at a story about a lucid dreaming crowdfunding project.

For those tweeting about it, you can add hashtags like #LucidDreaming, #Kickstarter, #Crowdfunding, etc to help get it out in front of more people.  Other hashtags that aren't as obvious are good too, for example, I used the hashtag #eyecandy when tweeting about the cover designs.  I also used the "shut up and take my money" meme pic, the use of the cover and meme picture plus the hashtags used got some nice engagement as seen in the below spoilered screen cap.

*Spoiler* for _Twitter screen cap_: 








I also pinned a tweet about the kickstarter to my profile, that way when anyone views my profile they'll see that tweet.  So even if they didn't know about the project before going onto my profile, they will afterwards.  

Searching on twitter for keywords such as "lucid dreaming" is a good way to find tweets of people currently talking about it, you can find some good candidates to contact about the project like that.  Just searching right now I found some dream researchers/oneironauts and professors that would probably be interested.

----------


## Highlander

> I sent an email last night about it to Lily Feinn who had recently written an article about a _lucid dreaming device_.  Of course it doesn't have to only be ones that have written about lucid dreaming, but it's a good way to find a news site to start off with.  Science related sites and blogs would be good to try as well.  If anyone can recommend any youtubers, blogs, sites, etc, that'd be great



It looks like the author (Ms Feinn) doesn't know about the people behind 'Genosans', the so-called revolutionary cancer 'cure' are one of the same, still peddling their nonsense product. Scam.

----------


## DanielLove

*@Mismagius* - You've summed up this perfectly, really awesome stuff!!  :smiley: 

You've really been such a huge help so far, I can't thank you enough. 
This is exactly the approach I've been taking, and I'd recommend it to anyone who wants to  help spread the word.

I can't write a long post right now as I'm using a phone and it's infuriating to try and write with it. I just had to come and say thank you for such a detailed and perfect post. If others could jump on board and do as you're doing, we'll really be able to make this project something quite amazing.

----------


## Dragnets

If anyone knows of internet marketer who has email list in the similar niche to Lucid Dream would be worth to contact them to mention your Kickstarter to their email list. Great place is CLICKBANK, There are some online product in lucid dream and they build email list. I am pretty sure they won't mind to mention your champaign. As they always looking for a way to provide value to their list.

I have found and ordered books myself through these email like "The Motivation Manifesto" by Brendon Burchard and some others. Which is doing great on amazon. 1 000 Positive reviews.

----------


## DanielLove

Hey Guys, 

Well, yesterday was a bit of a terrifying blank spot on the pledge front, hopefully this is just one of those natural fluctuations for these sorts of things. Still, it's a good reminder that we really have to keep spreading the word. 

Here's a thought: if any of you are active in other forums, such as reddit, mortalmist or anywhere else, could you spread the word there also. I've been trying to do my bit on reddit, but I get the feeling they respond better to general enthusiasm rather than a content creator trying to drum up interest. So any help there would be really appreciated. I'll try and do an AMA there in the near future as those seem to go down well (but not before I do a Dreamviews Q&A!!).

Also, how is everyone's weekend? Any interesting dreams so far?
Please do feel free to chat here as well, we can't be all work and no play!  :smiley:

----------


## DanielLove

Hi all, so it's the start of a new week and only 27 days to go in the campaign!  ::holyshit:: 

So we've got £8165 left to raise in that period, so that's quite a big mountain to climb!
I think we can do it! We just need to really get the collective awesomeness of Dreamviews working in tandem  :smiley: 

I expect time is going to zip by in a flash during this period, so it'd be great if you could all continue to do your bit and share any ideas you have in this thread.

As I mentioned before, if you could also drop a "hello" message below, so that I know who's interested in being part of the project - not just for this campaign phase, but for the longer term as well, that would be really great.

Also, I'm running a Q&A thread over here: *Q&A Thread*, so if you have more general questions about lucid dreaming, drop them there and I'll do my best to answer them. 

The absolute priority at this point needs to be getting news of this campaign spread far and wide and to get the pledges steadily rolling in. It's the only way to make this all happen.

So, drop your names and ideas below, and let's get amazing things happening!

----------


## Mismagius

Edit: Got ninja'd while I was typing, haha.  Agree with all said above ^^^

Thanks, Daniel! I'm glad to help, not only is it fun but it's also for a worthy cause  :smiley: 

I noticed the 0 pledge day, kept hoping the pledge counter would go up more before the end of the day but no luck unfortunately.  Hopefully to make up for that slow day there will be a very active day in the future.  A bit of good news is that I shared the kickstarter with a dream researcher and lucid dreamer and she retweeted my tweet this morning, got a few likes and link clicks on it so far.  

I've also been replying to a lot of people that are talking about lucid dreaming on twitter, congratulating them on having an LD, correcting misinformation, giving advice, etc.  This leads to a lot of profile clicks and some follows, and when they view my profile they may find out about the kickstarter.  I'm going to work on making a header photo that mentions it.  The header photo section is pretty large, like a billboard, so might as well use it like one hehe.  

Tropical storm Colin is currently going through my area, hopefully it won't do much damage.  Dream wise my sleep schedule has gotten a bit messed up so recall hasn't been as good, but the dreams I did recall were interesting.

----------


## DanielLove

@Mismagius

I've always thought the way they name storms is a little peculiar, they never seem to fit. "Colin" sounds like someone you'd go for a polite cup of tea with, not someone who'd go mental and throw your stuff around, shake the house and generally cause a nuisance. You'd think they'd choose more dramatic names. Either way, I hope Colin doesn't disrupt your life too much, so stay safe!  :smiley: 

Yes, I *hope* the zero pledge day follows the same trend I've noticed with book sales, where it is countered by a day of excess. I think it's best if we assume that the only way forward is to go nuts with promotion and get everyone on-board. At least this way, whatever happens, we all know that what we achieve is the result of us putting in our absolute best.  :smiley: 

I think your approach has been fantastic Mismagius, it's great that you're not only helping spread the word on the project, but you're also educating and sharing the love for lucid dreaming in the process. It's exactly the right thing to be doing! Thanks so much!

----------


## Thinkintuit

Boing Boing is a very popular website with a kind of geeky, "happy mutant" vibe. They occasionally report on interesting Kickstarter projects, and have posted on lucid dreaming more than once.  I just suggested The Lucid Dreamer's Guide to the Cosmos as something to cover. If more people make that suggestion maybe it will increase the chance of it being covered. 

Because I am merely an egg, having been here less than 7 days, I'm unable to post a link to the Boing Boing submission page, but I'm reminded of the following cryptic poem:

aitch tee tee pee
colon and a couple of slashes
boingboing
DOT
net
slash
sub
(stop me before I) slash again

Or you could just look up the website and look for the "SUBMIT" at the top of the screen.

----------


## DanielLove

Thanks Thinkintuit, I've followed your advice.

Here's a mission for the next few days, if everyone can get involved in this - it will hopefully help a lot.

Can I request that people share stories about the project on boredpanda.com

Here's an example I've created: Program The Virtual Reality Of Your Mind! | Bored Panda

If you can also up-vote and share this, that would be very useful. Boredpanda often creates viral news stories.

However, if you can do better, please upload your own story and we can all up-vote and share! 

Boredpanda also has a facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/boredpanda

----------


## Mismagius

@Daniel Haha, I've always thought the same thing!  Now I'm trying to think of a fitting name for such a potentially destructive event but nothing comes to mind.  Fortunately nothing around my house was damaged, just had rain all day and night.  Some other areas got it worse, uprooted trees, fences blown away, etc.

@Thinkintuit Awesome, I'll be submitting it to there as well.  And lol, that's one of the most unique and amusing ways to spell out a url I've seen!  ::mrgreen:: 

I upvoted the boredpanda article and set up a tweet with the link to be tweeted at one of the recommend optimal times for link clicks later today.  I'm contacting the moderators of several dream related subreddits to see if they'll allow me to promote it on them.  I'll report back once I get an answer.

----------


## gab

I don't think anybody mentioned lucid dreaming forums in other languages. All those that speak another language could post a link about Kickstarter and perhaps a link to this and Q&A thread to spread the word among lucid dreamers from those countries. I wrote a short article and linked the kickstarter on Slovak lucid dreaming forum which also caters to Czech dreamers. Would be great to add dreamers from more countries.

----------


## DanielLove

Thanks for the continued help guys, it's proving to be quite difficult to keep the word spreading - I think it's the age-old problem that simple ideas (the one's that actually turn out to be quite dull and repetitive in reality) are the one's that are easiest to capture the attention of the masses. When we're trying to do something with a bit more depth like this, it doesn't have quite the viral appeal. Still, not to be negative - I'm sure even though we're going through a bit of a quiet patch, if we can keep up the good work, the effort will pay off.

Here's a few ideas for today:

If anyone can post on reddit, that would be very handy. I've done so a few times, and have (hopefully) an AMA in the near future. But, I don't want to spam them. If anyone else could start a post - that would be really handy.

Also, we could try a little closer to home - I think the word still hasn't really spread the widely through Dreamviews. Perhaps it would be a good idea to PM a few friends and contacts on here. The direct approach gives us the opportunity to explain the idea in a way that will appeal more directly.

I'll admit, I'm slightly over-worked and more than a little burnt out from the constant promotional side of things, it's not really in my nature as I'm a writer not an advertiser! 
So your continued support and help is really worth so much and is very much appreciated, I cannot give adequate enough thanks to you all.

Let's keep up the good fight!

----------


## fogelbise

Dropping my name in the hat as someone interested in helping now and most likely in the future as well. I just made a post at another LD website that I am a member of (but haven't visited in a while) and think I kept it within the rules, so hopefully the post survives. I also mentioned your campaign in another thread I created here that only loosely tied into to you/your campaign. I will PM some friends here I haven't seen in a while as well.

I think the most enthusiasm will be amongst the lucid dreaming community. That said, I believe The Huffington Post (a bigger news outlet) is friendly to lucid dreaming as they have probably the most articles I have seen pop up mentioning lucid dreaming and they have a whole "Sleep and Wellness" section. I've also seen interviews where Arianna Huffington (founder) is real enthusiastic about sleep and wellness lately, really promoting it. I have no "in" with her or the staff there but I bet staff would be open to an author contacting them.

----------


## DanielLove

Good news guys - _World of Lucid Dreaming_ has now published my article. It's a little tongue in cheek and written for a wider appeal, and it seems to have broken our dry spell and the Kickstarter page is beginning to get a more steady hit rate again. But we need to do our bit to really get it visible.

*So, the best thing anyone can do today is this:*

*Like* _and_ *share* this Facebook post:* https://www.facebook.com/worldofluci...54257165604826*

*AND*

Share this link to the article on Twitter, other forums, reddit, pintrest or any other website you can think of:* 5 Reasons Lucid Dreaming Is Better Than Virtual Reality*

This article has a good chance of gaining a bit of traction and drawing attention to the campaign, so please follow both of these steps above to help in that process.

----------


## Mismagius

@gab Oh nice!  Great point about international and foreign language lucid dreaming forums.  I heard from LuneBleue that on a french lucid dreaming forum they've been discussing it  :smiley: 

@fogelbise Awesome!  And ditto on Huffington Post, I've noticed they seem to publish the most articles on the subject lately.

@DanielLove Great article!  Fantastic title and premise, certainly the kind of thing that could get shared and spread fast.  It attracts both the lucid dreaming community as well as the VR community, and even those with just a slight interest in either of the two.  Plus both are rather hot topics now.  The article has the added bonus of educating the less informed about what lucid dreaming is capable of.  Well done!

----------


## DanielLove

@fogelbise - Sorry, I should have replied earlier - I've been a little snowed under. Thanks hugely for sharing the project around! Also, you're absolutely right about the Huffington post. So far they've not responded to the Press Release I've sent them, but I've tried a few more of their reporters today and hopefully one will bite. Failing that, the company DreamsCloud who have a relationship with HP have shown interest in the project and will hopefully use their sway to help promote the idea after the 15th.

@Mismagius - Thanks! It's not my usual style so it felt a little out of my comfort zone. Still, as the saying goes "if you keep doing the same thing, expect the same results" - so it's great to have everybody here with their varied and creative approaches!  :smiley:

----------


## Thinkintuit

I've been emailing my friends to bring their attention to the project, and thinking of ways to illustrate how it may be of interest to them--even if they haven't shown a great interest in lucid dreaming in the past. For example, I just emailed a friend who is an addiction counselor, and pointed out that lucid dreaming has potential application in treating addiction (and linked to an article on that subject). Tomorrow I plan to email a few psychologists I know, and of course there's a big tie-in there, since lucid dreaming has huge therapeutic benefits.

----------


## DanielLove

@Thinkintuit - You're brilliant! This is exactly the kind of thing that will help us get to our goal! Thanks so much, keep up the good work!  :smiley: 
It's always impossible to know which contact may trigger a snowball effect, or when something unexpected and wonderful will occur. 

Over the next week I've got quite a few interviews lined up - several podcasts, a radio program and hopefully a few other things. I'll keep everyone posted as and when they occur!  :smiley: 
Still, I'll always try to find the time to visit DreamViews at least once a day, as to be frank, you guys are all such a great source of inspiration - it's really keeping me smiling and feeling positive. Thanks everyone!

Oh and it looks like we're just one or two pledges away from reaching £4000, which will signal us being 1/3 of the way to the goal! It'll be great to reach that milestone - let's hope the momentum on grows faster from here on!

----------


## DanielLove

Hey everyone, 

Once again, everyone is being beyond awesome! The great news for today is that we've managed to reach the milestone of one third of the way to the goal! (35%). It's all been down to everyone's wonderful efforts.
It's brilliant news and I can't thank you all enough for your continued work in spreading the word! Let's keep up the good work and soon we'll all be celebrating a big Dreamviews success story! (and we'll also be able to get our teeth into the interesting stuff!)

In other news, I'll be in Paris with the BBC over the next week, recording a show on lucid dreaming. I'll also be taking part in a few pod-cast interviews. So it's all good news for getting the word out there.

Also, we now have German subtitles for the campaign video. So, if you've got German friends, now would be a great time to share the project with them. I'd like to say a big thank you to Steeph for putting in the hard work here. We should soon have subtitles in other languages. If any of you are multi-lingual and can offer the translate into other languages, that would be brilliant - drop me a PM.

So, it's all good news so far, with hopefully more around the corner.

Most importantly, how has everyone been?  :smiley:

----------


## Dragnets

Tweeted, Shared on FB , (commented on FB, Article and BoredPanda), Liked the FB post, Upvoted BoredPanda.

Message four YouTubers in Lucid Dream related niche to ask if they are at all open to help out. Will keep you posted if they reply. Then will suggest some ideas for them to help you out which ever they are willing to do. Like Call to action end of the video ( Your Project or share the link on social media).

_P.S I found out about this Project from Awake academy by Charlie Morley on Facebook post. So by sharing post definitely works._

----------


## DanielLove

*@Dragnets*, that is absolutely fantastic of you - I really can't thank you enough! 
You've got the mind of a marketer, it's exactly what the project needs right now, so it's so very appreciated!

*@Everyone* I've created a brand new reward option, "Custom Rewards". It means that if you can't find something you need among the current rewards, you can request _whatever_ it is you'd like. If it's possible and not too far-out, I'll do what I can to make it a reality. Here's the latest update explaining everything: *CUSTOM REWARDS UPDATE
*
If you can all do your bit to share the news of this new option, that would be really helpful!  :smiley: 

So - what is everyone doing this weekend?

----------


## DanielLove

Hi all, 

This is just a quick update and a bit of a "call to arms".

We've 21 days left for the campaign. So the clock is definitely ticking away!
Now would be a really great time for every-one to really push as much as is humanly possible to spread the word. So, anything you can do will be really appreciated.

I'll not be available to answer questions on the forum over the 15th and 16th as I'll be away recording a show on lucid dreaming with the BBC.  
If possible I'll try and mention DreamViews as an important resource during the show (no guarantees on this, they may not be agreeable to it, but I'll do my best). So if you guys can return the effort by really pushing hard to spread the campaign, that would be fantastic.

If we can also try to keep this thread active, that would be great. Please feel free to use it as a place to discuss ideas about the project, what you'd like to see in the series, what you can contribute or anything at all you feel is important. I really want to get as many DreamViews members as contributors as possible, so every suggestion and idea is valuable. 

Still, as much as I hate to sound like a broken record, we really need to make sure the campaign stays visible out in the world. If we don't reach the goal - then this will a terrible missed opportunity for us to do something new and important. Let's make sure that doesn't happen!  :smiley: 

So to help out, here are the important links again:

*BACK THE PROJECT HERE*
*SHARE THE PROJECT ON TWITTER HERE*
*SHARE THE PROJECT ON FACEBOOK HERE*

Also, I'll be recording a podcast with LucidSage this evening. If there's anything you'd like me to try to talk about, or questions you'd like me to address. Let me know below.

Thanks again everyone, I know we can all make this a reality and I am confident that DreamViews is brimming with enough passion and talent that this will become something genuinely groundbreaking.

----------


## Mismagius

Hey!  Sorry I've been away the last couple days, got a bit preoccupied and lost track of time  :tongue2: 

Awesome work, Dragnets! Two thumbs up d(^_^)b

@DanielLove That's great news about Paris, the BBC, and the podcasts!  I'll be looking forward to hearing those.  Hope you get to enjoy Paris and have a bit of fun while you're over there!

I just shared the project with the r/dreams community over at reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/Dreams/comm..._guide_to_the/

Will keep thinking of more ways to get the word out there.  Keep fighting the good fight! We shall succeed!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## NyxCC

> I'll not be available to answer questions on the forum over the 15th and 16th as I'll be away recording a show on lucid dreaming with the BBC. 
> If possible I'll try and mention DreamViews as an important resource during the show (no guarantees on this, they may not be agreeable to it, but I'll do my best). So if you guys can return the effort by really pushing hard to spread the campaign, that would be fantastic.



Will do! Do you have an idea when will this show be aired? 

Have a great time in Paris!  :smiley:

----------


## DanielLove

*@Mismagius* - Again, another huge thank you! I've noticed a big spike in traffic from your reddit post - so this is exactly the kind of thing the project needs! Very awesome of you as always!!  :smiley: 

*@NyxCC* - I'm not sure about the air date, it's a radio show with BBC Radio 4. I'll post an update as soon as I have more information. Paris should be fun, I'll be following in the footsteps of Marquis d'Hervey de Saint-Denys, visiting various important sites from his life. It's something I've always wanted to do, so it should be fun!

----------


## Mismagius

That's great!  Glad it's helped  ::mrgreen:: 

Looks like we got a few more backers yesterday, and £513 ($727) pledged yesterday too!  We've hit over $7000 now and currently at 39% to the goal, let's do all we can to reach it guys!

I turned the teaser trailer into an animated signature, hope you don't mind DanielLove.  I love that glitch effect, by the way!  It should be very eye catching.  Anyone that wants to use it to help promote on DV or any other forum feel free, here's the forum code that'll link to this thread when clicked: 


```
[URL="http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lucid-discussion/161017-lucid-dreamers-guide-cosmos.html"][img]http://i.imgur.com/2C7VeEY.gif[/img][/URL]
```


 and here's the direct link http://i.imgur.com/2C7VeEY.gif

Here's a link to the original video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54tstpTWq9Y

----------


## DanielLove

No I certainly do not mind at all - you've done a brilliant job! 
Please do continue to use your creativity in any way you see fit!!  :smiley: 
This would look great as a GIF share for Twitter as well.

Let's put all our energy into making this week something special!

I had a fun chat with *LucidSage* for his podcast last night, it should be out sometime around the 15th. So, keep your eyes on his site for updates.
I may not be in a position to share it when It goes live as I'll be in Paris and have no idea what my connectivity will be like.

With that in mind, Mismagius has kindly agreed to cover my absence and take the project's promotional reins for the 15-16th.

----------


## DanielLove

@Mismagius

You've inspired me to make a new animation, I'm not sure how great this is for a rushed job - but it's something, and perhaps Twitterworthy  :smiley: 



The original can be downloaded here: Imgur

----------


## DanielLove

Here's a plan for those of you with Twitter accounts:

If we can all tweet the project (using this link: *http://kck.st/1NSjUJN*) at big name Twitter users with an interest in science and/or lucid dreaming, one may show interest and retweet. 
Especially if they get a thunderclap of tweets on the same topic.

The obvious science educators would be: 
*@BillNye 
@neiltyson 
@ProfBrianCox*

Less obvious are those famous people who express an interest in lucid dreaming and science, but aren't known for either.
I've noticed *@LiaMarieJohnson* falls into this category.  I'm sure there are many others.

If you can think of others, please share them here.

If we can all send occasional tweets in their direction, it may grab their attention.

----------


## Mismagius

Oh awesome, will be looking forward to the episode of LucidSage.  And that gif looks fantastic!  I'll definitely be using that on twitter!

I saw that tweet about lucid dreaming by @LiaMarieJohnson a week or so ago too.  I remember I ran across another famous person tweeting about it last year but can't recall who it was.  I remember @shailenewoodley a couple years ago talked on Late night with Seth Meyers about how she was learning to lucid dream.  I'll try and find some others.

While not a big celebrity, I told @TheAlexxcast about it yesterday and he retweeted it.

----------


## DanielLove

Hi all, 

Just about to throw myself into a long day of travel, but I just thought I'd pop in and say hello before I leave.
As I've said previously, I'll not be able to reply until I return on the 17th, but I'll leave you in the very capable hands of Mismagius who has agreed to take charge over this period. Gab, who is also absolutely awesome, should also be able to answer any questions you may have.

One thing I'd appreciate you all helping with is keeping this Reddit thread alive: https://www.reddit.com/r/LucidDreami...to_the_cosmos/

I look forward to coming back and chatting with you all about it. I'll try to take a few photos while I'm away, as I'll be visiting some important historical sites for lucid dreaming.

Thanks again and I'll see you all soon!

----------


## Mismagius

Hey guys, the episode of the LucidSage podcast that Daniel Love was on is now up and available for listening!  I've been listening to it and it's great!  

Some really interesting topics are discussed on it, such as virtual reality, his experience as lucid dream consultant on the lucid dreaming web series Anamnesis, and much more.  Here's the link to listen on the website, it's also available on Itunes: *Episode 27 - Daniel Love - Lucid Dreaming* 

If you guys could share it on social media and other places you frequent online, that'd be great!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mismagius

Hi guys, here's an update on where we're currently at.  It's 40% funded so far and there are 16 days left until the deadline.  You can still grab a* free* ebook copy of Are You Dreaming? until the 19th by backing and sharing, details here: *https://www.kickstarter.com/projects.../posts/1591175*



@DanielLove I found this tweet from @DerrenBrown who has 2.37 million followers.  So I sent him a tweet about the kickstarter.  Haven't heard back yet, maybe you could try sending a message his way too.

----------


## DanielLove

Hi everyone!

Firstly, a huge thanks to Mismagius, Gab and everyone else who have been working hard to push and promote the project in my absence. 

My experience with the BBC was fascinating - visiting various important sites from the life of Saint-Deny was a unique and moving experience. The show I believe won't be aired until September 1st, so unfortunately it's not going to help in the promotion of the campaign (so frustrating!).

It was a shame to see the grave of Saint-Deny covered in weeds and forgotten - So I got my hands dirty and did a little weeding myself. I also left three photos on the grave; his portrait, a portrait of his wife Louise de Ward, and the cover of his book. 

*@Mismagius* - I've had dealings with Derren in the past, I was part of his Russian Roulette show many years ago, so I've e-mailed him directly to make him aware of the campaign. I'd have not done so without your suggestions - so, hopefully he'll pick up on the idea. Still, if everyone can tweet at him to give him that extra motivation, that would definitely help.

*@Everyone* - We're reaching a dangerous and critical point in the campaign now. We're not on schedule so we're going to need to form a "war council" and start really coming together to plan the very best ways to get information out there. Every crazy idea is worth a shot!

Do you think it's worth creating a new thread to reinvigorate the project? Maybe something with a more catchy title which appeals to a wider audience?
Suggestions on that front would be very useful.

Also, I'll be taking part in an AMA over at the lucid dreaming subreddit on Sunday - your support and company there will be much appreciated! (I'll post a reminder and times closer to the day)

If there's anything else you feel I can do from my end - let me know, I'm really open to any ideas with this - don't worry about offending me if you feel I could be doing things better... just tell me, I have thick skin!  :smiley: 

I've attached a couple of photos of the grave of Saint-Deny. I'll add more from my adventures at a later date - but for now, we need to become intense warriors of lucid dreaming and make this project explode into the consciousness of all lucid dreamers!

Grave 1.jpgGrave 2.jpggrave 3.jpg

----------


## Thinkintuit

Inspired by a Mismagius tweet, I created and tweeted this: 

68923003.jpg

----------


## DanielLove

@Thinkintuit - Haha brilliant!

@Everyone I'm sorry I've been a little quiet recently, It's been such a busy week I'm feeling particularly burnt out. 
Still, I'm going to keep pushing forward - as we really need to get pledges happening.

----------


## Mismagius

@Thinkintuit Haha, that's fantastic!  Love it.

@DanielLove That's too bad about the air date of the show, but I'll be looking forward to it regardless.  Great photos, the grave is beautiful and quite impressive.

A new thread could go either way, the amount of replies and views this one has might help grab more attention.  We could try editing the title of this thread first and see if that helps, maybe something along the lines of "Exciting new lucid dreaming project".  

GizEdwards is a popular lucid dreaming youtuber, I sent him a message a while ago but didn't hear anything back.  If he could give a shout out about it in one of his videos that'd be helpful.  ReeceJones87 has occasionally done videos on lucid dreaming too.

There are a few lucid dream groups on google plus, I've posted on them about it before but I just realized they'd also be a good way to find lucid dreamer's to contact about it.  I'll try to think of some more ideas today.

----------


## DanielLove

> @Thinkintuit Haha, that's fantastic!  Love it.
> 
> @DanielLove That's too bad about the air date of the show, but I'll be looking forward to it regardless.  Great photos, the grave is beautiful and quite impressive.
> 
> A new thread could go either way, the amount of replies and views this one has might help grab more attention.  We could try editing the title of this thread first and see if that helps, maybe something along the lines of "Exciting new lucid dreaming project".  
> 
> GizEdwards is a popular lucid dreaming youtuber, I sent him a message a while ago but didn't hear anything back.  If he could give a shout out about it in one of his videos that'd be helpful.  ReeceJones87 has occasionally done videos on lucid dreaming too.
> 
> I'll try to think of some more ideas today.



@Mismagius, If you'd like to change the thread title - I'm happy for you to do that. You've got a good mind for these things, so I trust your judgement on this.

I have noticed that the announcement bar that Gab instigated seems to lead to a post where neither of the links are active - perhaps you could fix that?

Great idea with contacting the YouTubers, I've done the same with a few I've had contact with in the past, still waiting to hear back from them.

I'll also get in contact with everyone who has given a shout out previously - and request they do so again.

----------


## DanielLove

*Here's another shareable gif...*

----------


## DanielLove

Hi all, 

I wanted to run an idea past you all.
As we've quite a large financial mountain to climb, I've been considering adding a luxury pledge tier to the campaign.

I was wondering what your thoughts are on the following offering. Obviously tailored to a potential wealthy backer:

For a pledge of £5000

*Hero*

As the hero of the campaign you'll receive:

* A one-of-a-kind HANDWRITTEN luxury hardback edition of the first book. 

* 10 Signed Hardbacks for gifts.

* You'll choose the dedication for the first book (or have it dedicated to yourself!). It could be a wonderful opportunity for a romantic gesture, or perhaps even a proposal!? 

* All future e-books.

* Dinner with the author - If locations and distance allow, Daniel will travel to meet you for dinner, discussion and to present you with your reward. Please contact Daniel prior to pledging if you are 
  outside of the EU, to discuss options and/or alternatives.  

What do you all think, does the reward match the pledge? 
Any thoughts on this are welcome!

Also, if you have other ideas on potential other rewards, let me know!

----------


## Mismagius

> I have noticed that the announcement bar that Gab instigated seems to lead to a post where neither of the links are active - perhaps you could fix that?



Fixed  :smiley: 

The luxury reward is a good idea, I often see kickstarters have one.  The reward for it looks good.  An idea for a reward that I've seen some kickstarters do is a t-shirt with a design of whatever the project is.  Posters could also make for a good reward.

I found this site that may be helpful, it has contact info for journalists.  Here's a list of journalists for The Guardian and The Daily Telegraph.  Other than email, most of them seem to have twitter accounts listed as well.

----------


## Sageous

> Hi all, 
> 
> I wanted to run an idea past you all.
> As we've quite a large financial mountain to climb, I've been considering adding a luxury pledge tier to the campaign.
> 
> I was wondering what your thoughts are on the following offering. Obviously tailored to a potential wealthy backer:
> 
> For a pledge of £5000
> 
> ...



Instead of just a few more prizes, why not allow your hero to be an actual investor, and offer a percentage of the gross?  

Those prizes, after all, don't really line up with the significance of the hero's cash, I think.  If their donation is going to make or break the imitation of your life's work, the donor's heroism should mean a lot more to you than just a slightly larger pile of free stuff and a meal, right?  Hmm ... Maybe if you hand-write that copy of the book in your own blood...  :wink2:

----------


## DanielLove

> Instead of just a few more prizes, why not allow your hero to be an actual investor, and offer a percentage of the gross?  
> 
> Those prizes, after all, don't really line up with the significance of the hero's cash, I think.  If their donation is going to make or break the imitation of your life's work, the donor's heroism should mean a lot more to you than just a slightly larger pile of free stuff and a meal, right?  Hmm ... Maybe if you hand-write that copy of the book in your own blood...



It's a good idea Sageous, but it wouldn't really suit the nature of the project. The problem is, that if everything goes to plan, there will be no real profit to speak of, as the point of the books is largely to raise funds to invest in research, not only my own, but to also donate to others who are in need of financial backing for their research into the field. I want to essentially create a self sustaining ecosystem of sorts.

The alternative or an additional option reward option is to offer a company the chance to sponsor the project.

----------


## Sageous

^^ That's why I suggested a percentage of the gross, and not the profits.  This would be more of a cost of doing business than a sharing of profits... you may have excellent plans for the proceeds of this book, but if the book fails to exist because you never reached your goal, won't that be worse for your plans?

----------


## DanielLove

Sorry, I misunderstood. I'm a little flustered as I'm trying to do ten things at once and I have an AMA over at reddit in about half an hour. My mind is all over the place!
Yes you're absolutely right - that is quite a good idea, you sound like you have a good business mind for these sorts of things - perhaps you'd be able to share with me what you think would be a reasonable offer of this kind.
Thanks!

----------


## Sageous

^^ It probably wouldn't need to be much; maybe a couple of percentage points of your gross earnings for the first year or first print run.  Given the significance of their investment, you probably would negotiate that percentage directly with the investor after they've voiced interest in committing.  In other words, it might be better to offer "a percentage of the gross sales," rather than listing a specific percentage.

----------


## DanielLove

Hi All: 

Join me over at reddit for an AMA - happening now... https://www.reddit.com/r/LucidDreami...author_of_are/

----------


## Mismagius

The percentage is a good idea, would definitely be a good incentive to a potential backer.  I don't recall seeing any other campaigns offer that before, I haven't really looked at hundreds of campaigns though, but might want to check if it's allowed under Kickstarter's TOS.  Micro investing sites are starting to pop up on the internet, allowing the everyday person to invest small amounts into companies.  I think I remember hearing that kickstarter was planning on getting into that industry.

Another suggestion for the luxury reward, perhaps also give physical copies of future books in the series in addition to ebook copies.

*@DanielLove* Do you think the mods of r/luciddreaming would be open to stickying one of your threads, that way it'd stay on top of all the other threads and would catch a lot more eyes.  If Kickstarter would mark it as a "Project We Love" that would definitely bring in more traffic.  Have you contacted Stephen LaBerge or Robert Waggoner about potentially sharing the project with their contacts?

And darn!  I forgot about the AMA!  I knew there was something I was forgetting earlier today, should have made a reminder.  I actually had a pretty decent question too.  Great AMA though!

----------


## DanielLove

*@sageous & @Mismagius* - Mismagius, you're absolutely right - while Sageous idea was a good one, I've looked into it and it appears it would be breaking Kickstarter rules. So sadly it's not possible.

The idea of further physical books in the series is a good one and something I've thought about for a long time. Unfortunately no matter how inventive I've been with the budget, I've not found a way to balance the books to make it possible - short of having pitched the entire project for multiple books. I wish this was something that was possible.

The idea about a sticky thread at reddit is a good one, I'll have a word with LucidSage, he may be able to do something. I think they'll probably be a little more open to the idea after the AMA and what with the recent popularity of the Saint-Deny free ebook thread. 

Getting Kickstarter to mark it as a "project we love" seems to be an exercise in the mystic arts! My last KS project didn't get marked as this until months after it had completed. I've honestly no idea what their logic behind these things are. Perhaps if people could all contact KS via tweets etc. that may draw their attention to it and make this happen?

I've been in contact with Rob and he did a shout out a while back, he's not got the largest social media following - but it was kind of him to do so. LaBerge has become a bit of a hermit these days and is surprisingly difficult to contact, I'll get in touch with Keelin, as she's normally quite quick to respond and perhaps she can get the message through. All great ideas though, thank you!

Here are a few more ideas I'd like to run past you all:

Firstly: reducing the price of the Hardbacks - they seem to have had no backers so far, so I'm assuming they're not priced attractively. I think I could probably reduce the pledge amount required for these if I reduce the contingency budget. It may inspire a few paperback backers to upgrade. 

Secondly: Extending the free copy of "Are You Dreaming?" to run for the entirety of the campaign. 

What are your thoughts?
Personally I feel these might help a little.

----------


## DanielLove

There's a new update and rewards over at the campaign page - check them out when you have a moment.

I've also a few new ideas on project promotion over these vital last weeks - I'll keep you all up to date as and when things are ready!

How is everyone?

----------


## Raipat

> Hmm ... Maybe if you hand-write that copy of the book in your own blood...



doppelplus lol  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## fogelbise

> The alternative or an additional reward option is to offer a company the chance to sponsor the project.



If this is allowed by Kickstarter, perhaps this could bring in some significant funds! It could be some combination of a page in the book (or portion of the back cover) with their message and a link to their website plus perhaps advertising on the project website. The advertising levels could be tiered to allow some smaller businesses or websites to participate along with maybe some larger corporate sponsor who may really only care about a "competitively priced" block of advertising.

----------


## DanielLove

Hey everyone, 

Sorry I've been a little quiet here recently, there's been so much to do!
I'm still working hard to try and make this dream a reality, and I really appreciate all those who are involved doing everything you can to make this happen!

I'm positive that one way or another we'll get there - and all I can ask is that you continue to remain absolutely awesome and keep steadily pushing to get the word out.

On a completely unrelated note, well kind of, have you all seen the latest Coldplay video?
Regardless of what you think of their music, their latest video has some of the most beautiful dreamlike imagery I've seen for a long time (personally I like this tune, it's nice and positive, good motivational music and perfect message for the campaign).

Check it out...

https://youtu.be/BPNTC7uZYrI

----------


## fogelbise

What awesome visuals!! That has to be an all-time favorite. The school of fish swimming in the sky reminded me of an awesome lucid trigger I once experienced (a goldfish floating/swimming in the air in my office).

Regarding the campaign. I was thinking that if someone did step up at the hero level (1 spot), there could still be a good size gap in funding without some other significant backings. I have noticed an encouraging increase in number of backers recently, but they seem to be at the smaller contribution levels since the funds total didn't go up that much. There are 2 backers at the £1,000 level, which is quite impressive. I wonder if they or others might consider something between that level and the £5,000 hero level, in case they didn't quite feel that they could do the £5,000. That might be a touchy ask for current contributors, but £1,000 was originally the top contribution level, so who knows. Perhaps they were previously looking for an opportunity to increase their contribution level and missed the custom and hero options added later. I personally love the custom idea, to basically mix and match or add what you like.

----------


## Sageous

Very cool, and dreamy, video, Daniel; thanks for sharing!

----------


## DanielLove

Hi all,

Yes it does seem to be quite a mountain to climb at the moment. There are a few events going on in the background that may help tip the balance over the weekend. On in particular is the 33rd annual IASD dream conference in Holland this weekend. Dr Keith Hearne, who is very passionate about the project, has told me he'll be doing whatever he can to promote and gather interest at the event. As he's a keynote speaker and, obviously, a very well respected and important figure, hopefully his influence will create a buzz.

There are also a few other groups that will be discussing the campaign with the intention to promote and/or back the project. So there is hope, it may just come at the last moment.

So absolutely don't lose hope, there's a good deal going on! Also, as you may all be able to tell, I'm a man with a deep passion for lucid dreaming and I'm someone who likes to have various contingency plans. So one way or another, we'll make things happen. Ideally, we'll just reach the goal and things will run smoothly from thereon, failing that, I'll be running a few alternative ideas past you all.

Let's all assume that our collective passions and effort will be a success - and keep doing all we can to promote and share the campaign.

I may be a little quieter over the coming few days - as I've invested so much time and energy into this project so far, that I'm having to force myself to take a few more breaks than I have been so far; else there's the risk of burning out or making mistakes - neither of which are beneficial. Also, time to think is essentially when trying to plan effective strategies - so I'm just putting a little more of my day aside for that purpose.

So, how and what have you guys been up to in these regards? Is there anything any of you need my help with?

----------


## Patience108

> personally I like this tune, it's nice and positive, good motivational music and perfect message for the campaign).
> 
> Check it out...
> 
> https://youtu.be/BPNTC7uZYrI




Oh yeah  ::D:  this is goooood!

 Doing what I can, however small to get the message out and hoping for up and ups for the Lucid dream world. Thanks Daniel ::D:

----------


## Mismagius

Fantastic music video, thanks for sharing it!  I love surreal imagery like that.  That has to be the best music video I've seen in a long time.  Most music videos nowadays aren't very good, so it's always great to see one that's done as well as this one.  I've always liked Coldplay, it seems a lot of lucid dreamers associate their song Paradise with lucid dreaming.  

I recently ran across this beautiful image of Saturn https://saturn.jpl.nasa.gov/resources/7380/

Just two more backers until the campaign hits a hundred backers!  I read that kickstarters will often get a lot of pledges near the end of the campaign from people that wait to back until it's almost over, so hopefully it'll get a flood of pledges soon.  I think I'll edit the thread title and add something like "7 days left!", it may grab some member's attention who have yet to see it.  





> Getting Kickstarter to mark it as a "project we love" seems to be an exercise in the mystic arts! My last KS project didn't get marked as this until months after it had completed. I've honestly no idea what their logic behind these things are. Perhaps if people could all contact KS via tweets etc. that may draw their attention to it and make this happen?



Oh haha, that's quite odd, I had seen that it was marked but didn't realize they did it after the campaign was over.  Perhaps they wanted to highlight it as a interesting project regardless of status or maybe there was a glitch and it was supposed to be marked earlier.

I tweeted to @Kickstarter, if anyone with a twitter account here wants to you can either retweet my tweet to @kickstarter or send a new tweet their way: https://twitter.com/Mismagius_DV/sta...85294225870848

There's several other ways they could feature it that would really help, like making it a Project of The Day or tweeting it out to their 1 million+ followers.

----------


## BlairBros

I would donate more than my paltry amount but I am but a poor unemployed student :p. I wish I could though and hope those events over the weekend provide a big boost.

----------


## cooleymd

> if you are outside of the EU...



might need to update this post,  post BrExit 

One good thing is foreign contribution now much cheaper in terms of Pounds

Maybe you should be hitting up Japanese dream groups

----------


## Dragnets

Using Facebook Advert you can target to all audiences who read Lucid Dream related books also FanPages like Charlie Morley, Robert Waggoner, FB FanPage of YouTube channels related to Lucid Dream. Those are very passionate people and great target audience. I have set before an advert 1 min long for other niche. I optimised the campaign and I got £0.02 for first 10 sec view, (for each unique view). Thought for other niche could be slightly more.

If need help of setting up the campaign. I am happy to suggest.

----------


## DanielLove

*@Mismagius* - That's a great image of Saturn, I also stumbled across it the other day - I expect we're probably both following the same NASA account on twitter  :smiley:  - I just also wanted to thank you for your continued and amazing support of the project, so far you've been one of the most active and fantastic members of the project. I really think that without your help my motivation would have fizzled out quite some time ago, so I just thought I'd let you know that it's really been something I've noticed and appreciated! Also, I'm going to try and run with your idea of getting Kickstarter to pay attention. I'll post more on that below.


*@BlairBros* - No need to worry, your support is really appreciated, everything helps! I've been a poor student and I can remember exactly how it is! 

*@Cooleymd* - Yes, that is a tricky one. Although, for the next two years Britain is apparently still in the EU, so I think we're okay for the timescale of the campaign. Good idea with the Japanese groups, are there any you can suggest?

*@Dragnets* - Thanks for the suggestion. I'd actually already run a Facebook advert campaign at the start of the project - it wasn't very effective, generating very few clicks and no noticeable support. I may have done something wrong though, as it's not a platform I'm very familiar with. I think we should be okay however, as I can easily drop Charlie and Rob another e-mail and ask them to give a shout-out directly, they've both already done so and I'm sure they'd be fine with doing it again to give the campaign a final boost. 

*@Everyone* - Running with Mismagius idea of trying to inspire Kickstarter to feature or "love" the project. Can I ask all of you to drop them an e-mail suggesting they take a look and do what they can to raise awareness. You can contact them via this e-mail: [email protected]

I know we've only 7 days left, and it's looking like we'll be needing a bit of a miracle, but I think we can pull together and achieve something amazing. We're lucid dreamers, we're used to breaking the rules of the universe! Also, I did plan the timescale of the campaign to finish on a Sunday and after the end of the month - so there will hopefully be a few potential backers who are waiting for payday before they commit. 

I'll be investing a silly amount of time and effort over the coming week, I'll also be working on a contingency plan just in case. So, let's show the world what we are made of!

*For those of you who are new to all this, you've 7 days to get involved, so jump on board using the shamelessly giant link below...*

www.luciddreamersguide.com

----------


## gab

100 backers  : D

----------


## dreamingnow

This is such an awesome project!

Sorry I haven't posted on this thread until now, I just didn't feel like I had anything to contribute- I'm only not a very seasoned or experienced lucid dreamer, but I want to become much better at the craft. I think that a book series like this is such a great way for me and others to learn more about and understand lucid dreaming on a much deeper level and to see how lucid dreaming affects all aspects of one's life.

Also, Daniel, I am a huge fan of your book "Are You Dreaming?". It was of tremendous help to me when I first started to get seriously interested in lucid dreaming. I wish I could contribute more to the goal, as I would like nothing more than for this project to become a reality! 

So, sorry I'm late to the party, but I backed the project on Kickstarter, and I have shared the link to it on all of my social media. I will send an email to the Kickstarter support right now. If there is anything else I can do to support this project in any way, please let me know!

----------


## DanielLove

*@Dreamingnow* - Firstly, I'd like to say a huge thank you and also a congratulations for being the 100th backer of the project. It put a huge smile on my face this morning!
Also, please don't feel the need to apologise - absolutely everyone, of any skill level has something to offer the project. This isn't a walled garden or some elitist group - us gnarly experienced lucid dreamers, like myself, have a lot to learn from the experiences and fresh outlook of those who are new to the subject; a fresh pair of eyes and new thoughts are always very valuable! 

Thank you for the very kind words about my book and the project, it's hard to express just how much comments like these really do make all the hard work worthwhile  :smiley: 

At this point, all I can ask is if you can keep spreading the word and doing whatever you can to get the message out. I'd like to think that this is our project, as a collective group of passionate lucid dreamers. Any success will be our success, not mine. So if we can all invest as much effort as possible over the coming week, that would be wonderful.

*@Everyone* - I'm going to spend today writing an article, a taster of the kind of content that will appear in the series. I'll keep you all informed as and when it is complete. What this means is that I'll have a little less time today to work on promotion - so if the rest of you could try to cover me while I do this, I'd really appreciate it. 

We've now only 6 days - but I'm optimistic that we're going to reach the goal! Let's keep pushing ahead!  :smiley:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Hey there, now i have a question too.
i follow this campaign for some time now and see it as something worth to invest in and back up, even though i cant tell anything about the quality yet. only some weeks ago i finished your other book and the most part of it i liked. 
and for some days now i think more serious about backing this project but somehow it seems pretty expensive to me ... (a poor student)

25 £ for a hardcopy = are 30 right? plus another 8 £ (nearly 10) for shipping? 

maybe you can shine some light on it but i find it pretty expensive when compared to similar books like your old one, EWOLD, robert waggoners, the new coming dream yoga book by Andrew Holecek and so on. they all cost about 18-20 which i find not cheap but see that maybe because of the smaller circulation and maybe a scientific field there is a higher price than normal books might cost.
and i also understand that this is a book that is not done yet and therefore might cost a little more but paying 40 for a book i find somewhat too much?! 
and sure if this project wont get backed up there will be no book but when everything will go right chances are that one can buy  the book on amazon for the typical price and probably without shipment at all right? or will this book be always be so expensive? and if so for what reason?

dont get me wrong i dont want to be negative but i try to understand  :smiley:

----------


## gab

@RelaxAndDream

Haha all good points. But...
Kickstarter is not really a shop, it's a fundraiser. It's a chance to support a project you would like to see happen. A chance to be part of history. Something that later on you will be able to say "Yeah, I helped with that book (research...). Without me, it wouldn't have happened."

Anything that you receive for the support is just a bonus, a thank you. Although some of them are unique items, like books with autograph, skype time with the author and so on. Those can not be bought on Amazon.

Happy dreams

----------


## DanielLove

@RelaxAndDream - Don't worry, it's a perfectly valid question. Gab has pretty much summed up what I was going to write, but here's a few extra thoughts:

The shipping is the easiest to answer, as that is just the price that Royal Mail charge for overseas delivery plus the cost of packaging materials. The books will be at least as heavy as my current paperback, and I've based the shipping price from the Royal Mail postage calculator based on the weight and size of this. I wish it were cheaper, but I've little control over these things. I'd recommend that anyone who is curious or wants reassurance on these things to visit their website to confirm.

As for the price of the physical books - it's really important to remember that a Kickstarter campaign is not the same as buying from a shop. You're investing in bringing an idea to life, and with that comes all of the costs that would normally be covered by a publisher. As there is no publisher to absorb and invest in these production costs (and remember they have deals with printers etc. and produce books in huge quantities - cutting the costs), books that are crowdfunded required the extra help from backers. Unless you are printing books in the thousands, then this is, frustratingly, pretty much the standard cost. Think of it this way, if you were to buy a printed t-shirt from a high-street store, you'd pay much less than if you decided to print a single custom t-shirt.

So, the answer is that the Kickstarter prices are higher because you're investing in the book being produced from the ground up. Kickstarter backers are, in general, enthusiasts and pioneers who are willing to invest a little extra in an idea in order for it to come to life. Also, backers will have these books far in advance of their sale to the public - and will be involved in the entire process of their creation. On top of all of this, the idea is to kickstart research and other lucid dream related events and content as well - so you'll not only be getting a book, you'll be becoming a part of history, improving lucid dream research, getting a new website, new video content, events and a whole lot more.

Don't think of it as picking up a book from a bookstore, see it as buying a ticket to an improved and exciting future for lucid dreaming  :smiley:

----------


## DanielLove

Hi All, 

If any of you would be kind enough to start threads on other forums and websites, especially any relevant sub reddits (reddit really brings in a huge amount of traffic) - that would be much appreciated. 
I've done quite a few myself, but I think it would be more effective if others shared their enthusiasm also.

Thanks in advance!

Oh, my article is finished and submitted to World of Lucid Dreaming - Hopefully it will be live within a few days. I'll drop a link when it's available.

----------


## DanielLove

Hey everyone!

*I've some great news today - we've received a very generous pledge that has pushed us up to 77% of the goal!*
This is absolutely fantastic and means that now, more than ever, we've a really strong chance of making this dream a reality.

So, now is really the time to push, push and push some more (sounds like a line from a bad pop song).
We're so close to the goal, if we can all put in as much effort as possible - we can do this!

So if you've not backed the project yet, now would be a great time. 
If you're already one of the amazing people who've supported the campaign - go absolutely nuts sharing the campaign on-line. 

Here's a shamelessly large link   :smiley:  :

www.luciddreamersguide.com

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Yay! Happy to see this big jump!
and lucky me for whatever reason a slot for the early bird hardcopy was free! This amount of pledge i can arrange with my little wallet and therefore i am a backer now too  :smiley:

----------


## DanielLove

@RelaxandDream - That's great news, thanks ever so much! I think you had a lucky timing there - someone earlier had upgraded their pledge and it freed up that early bird slot. I'm really glad you're on-board!  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

It's great to hear about the upgraded pledge and the big bump up!  ::D:  

I emailed [email protected] to ask that they please consider adding it to the "projects we love." 

This idea is quite a long shot, but I sent some tweets to the attention of some famous lucid dreamers that have twitter accounts to see if they might retweet or support the project: https://twitter.com/fogelbise/with_replies

----------


## Patience108

Great to see the jump up in backers etc - it's sooo close now! Here's to seeing it's gonna go all the way to the mark  :smiley:   ::wizard:: 

I can't watch  ::D:

----------


## Thinkintuit

As I just tweeted, "US dollars go further to support inspiring #UK Kickstarter projects, thanks to #Brexit"--i.e. the British pound has, well, taken a pounding, with the result that foreign money is worth more in British pounds than it was a short time ago. 

I'm planning to increase my pledge accordingly; anyone with me? 

Daniel, it might be worthwhile pointing out this silver lining to people...?

----------


## DanielLove

Hey guys, 

Wow, this is all far too much for the nerves! We're so close!

I've an interview with "Intergalactic FM" this Friday, hopefully that will reach a new audience and bring in a nice final burst. 
Also, World of Lucid Dreaming *should* be running a new article - assuming they get it out in time (fingers crossed).

Sorry for being less available in the forums, as you can imagine there's a lot to be doing at the moment.

I'll be investing every hour over the coming final days in making this happen, I'd really appreciate it if you could all do as much as you can to spread the word. I'm convinced we can reach the goal!

@thinkintuit - that's a very good point, I'll make sure I mention it in the next campaign update later today. Thanks!  :smiley: 

We can make this happen!

----------


## DanielLove

Hey all, just to let you know, you can catch an interview with me, discussing life, the universe and lucid dreaming (and a great ambient set too) - over at *Intergalactic FM*. *
Broadcasting now (7:30 BST)*: www.intergalactic.fm/dream_machine/


(If you miss the broadcast, you can listen to the archive once the show is aired, you'll be able to find it here: https://www.mixcloud.com/dreamspacedotmedia/)

----------


## DanielLove

Is it just me or is this all incredibly tense? 30 hours left guys, and we're so close to the goal. 
If any of you are still yet to make a pledge, now would be a great time  :smiley: 

Also there are three new updates today, including a new "Patron Plus" reward.

You've all been amazing so far!

www.luciddreamersguide.com

----------


## Raipat

Dear Daniel,

I feel a huge need for more LD Books for the advanced. Even if the book series will only have a few thousand readers, and sub-200 backers who will pay much more than for a normal book or contribute chapters or whatever, it will be a massive enrichment for lucidity. I love your writing (it's inspiring, I reread parts of your published book) and a dislike your campaining (it's getting really annoying).
So I finally decided to extend my pledge to the All-future-Ebooks tier and I hope others will do the same to get this over with and the campaign will be over and successful soon so you can get back to writing and spare us of further campaigning  :;-): 

bye,
Raipat

----------


## DanielLove

> Dear Daniel,
> 
> I feel a huge need for more LD Books for the advanced. Even if the book series will only have a few thousand readers, and sub-200 backers who will pay much more than for a normal book or contribute chapters or whatever, it will be a massive enrichment for lucidity. I love your writing (it's inspiring, I reread parts of your published book) and a dislike your campaining (it's getting really annoying).
> So I finally decided to extend my pledge to the All-future-Ebooks tier and I hope others will do the same to get this over with and the campaign will be over and successful soon so you can get back to writing and spare us of further campaigning 
> 
> bye,
> Raipat



Raipat, thanks so much for increasing your pledge it's very kind and amazing of you, thank you!
I agree with you completely about campaigning being annoying - it's not in my nature to promote myself/things, so this is new territory and trust me, it's just as annoying for me as it is for you!  :smiley: 
I am itching to get back to writing and not having to be a walking advertisement!  Although, on the positive side of promotion - I have really enjoyed the chance to get to know everyone better.

Don't worry it will all be over tomorrow night and then the fun of creating new content, doing research and generally getting on with enjoying lucid dreaming and being normal humans once again!

Thanks again for both your generosity and your honesty!  :smiley:

----------


## Saizaphod

Haven't been actively focusing on this subject, but I'm glad to see the big jump on the funding  :smiley:  I hope you reach your goal Daniel!

----------


## DanielLove

@Saizaphod - Thanks! Fingers crossed!

----------


## Patience108

Hey Daniel it's been so nice to see you around and inspire so much positivity in the LDing Comunity! I hope soooo much you get the 12 grand  :smiley:  Well whatever you do its for LDing advancement that's very clear - so good to see someone so full of positive passion and also with a level head - nice one  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Mismagius

17 hours left!  It's currently 86% funded, £10,384 of £12,000, with 127 backers.  So it only needs £1616 more to succeed, I think we can scrounge that up  ::D:  

If anyone out there is thinking about pledging, I really recommend it.  Not only will you be helping to bring these books into existence but you'll also be helping to further advance the lucid dreaming field.  These books will help support things like dream research, which we could definitely use more of.  And spread awareness and knowledge of lucid dreaming.  So by backing this project you're not only funding The Lucid Dreamer's Guide to the Cosmos but also in a way lucid dreaming itself!

And how cool will that be to see these books in the future and know you helped play a part in their creation?  This is the first Kickstarter I ever backed and I can't think of a better way to start than with this project  :smiley: 

Also, something super cool that happened yesterday.  Rhett of Rhett & Link tweeted out the kickstarter! https://twitter.com/rhettmc/status/749057469469499393





> *@Mismagius*  I just also wanted to thank you for your continued and amazing support of the project, so far you've been one of the most active and fantastic members of the project. I really think that without your help my motivation would have fizzled out quite some time ago, so I just thought I'd let you know that it's really been something I've noticed and appreciated! Also, I'm going to try and run with your idea of getting Kickstarter to pay attention. I'll post more on that below.



Thank you so much, Daniel!  I'm really glad I've been able to help out and be a part of something so cool as this project, it's been a blast!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## anderj101

Only 5 4 hours left! Let's do this!!!

Edit: I jumped us up to the 92% mark. Please get your pledges in now!

----------


## DanielLove

Hi guys!

Firstly a huge thank you to @mismagius for being such a great support and help in keeping eyes on the project, your'e a star.
@anderj101 - You're brilliant! Thank you so much, I'm lost for words with how amazing the lucid dream community is!

@everyone - the very good news is that Rhett from Rhett and Link has backed and shared the project...

*ARGHH... Breaking NEWS as I was typing this... WE REACHED THE GOAL...*

Excuse me while I run around the room screaming, I'll be back shortly...  :smiley:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Yay its done! *SuperNICE*  :smiley: 

i am very happy for us all and especially you Daniel! so all the work DOES pay off!  :smiley:

----------


## DanielLove

WE DID IT!!! :Hug it out:  ::goodjob::  :Clap:  ::banana::  ::cheers:: 

It's absolutely amazing news and a huge victory for Dreamviews! 
Thank you all from the bottom of my heart for everything you've done to get us to this point.

Dreamviews is absolutely the best, and I'm thankful that I'm a part of such a wonderful and diverse community of dreamers!

I'm going to go pour a big glass of wine and celebrate, I think we all deserve to spend the night celebrating!!

----------


## Patience108

> WE DID IT!!!
> 
> It's absolutely amazing news and a huge victory for Dreamviews! 
> Thank you all from the bottom of my heart for everything you've done to get us to this point.
> 
> Dreamviews is absolutely the best, and I'm thankful that I'm a part of such a wonderful and diverse community of dreamers!
> 
> I'm going to go pour a big glass of wine and celebrate, I think we all deserve to spend the night celebrating!!




 :Bliss:  ::aphiusiscrazy::  :Big laugh:  ::laughtillhurts::  :laugh:  ::dancingcow::  :Hug it out:  ::goodjob::

----------


## dreamspace

haha! this news is awesome!!!! it was looking really close towards the end but nope, dreamers pulled through!!!!

----------


## DanielLove

It really is such good news, I'm walking on air... something that tends to only happen in the dreamworld!  :smiley: 

I really do consider this to be a Dreamviews achievement and one for all passionate lucid dreamers. 

Let's make amazing things happen guys, it's the tip of the iceberg and there's plenty of great things we can achieve together!

----------


## Mismagius

We did it guys!  Thanks so much to everyone that has backed and shared it!  This is one of those moments when you can only express yourself through the art of gif.



For a while there I was like 



But lucid dreamers united and pulled through!  



I'm looking forward to what the future holds.  Make room, 4th of July, you're not the only thing people will be celebrating!  ::D:

----------


## dreamingnow

This is so awesome!!! 

I am so happy that we reached the goal!!! 

Daniel, and everyone else who has worked on making this project a reality, you are truly amazing. This is a remarkable day for the lucid dreaming community, and I am sure that this will play a significant role in pushing the field of lucid dreaming forward. This project has already helped add extra motivation for me to focus more on lucid dreaming in my own life, and I cannot wait to read this book!!  ::D:

----------


## Centroid

HURRAY!!! I was scared for a bit... High-five fellow dreamers and backers!  ::cheers::  ::fuckyeah::  :Clap: :good job:
Good luck with the books Daniel!

----------


## DanielLove

@mismagius - that was the perfect post, you've summed up, in GIFs, the rollercoaster of recent days! I'm so very happy that we're now in a position to do some great things. It seems that there's already a lot of researchers getting excited by the prospects and offering to get involved. So, I think we've already built up a nice positive forward momentum, now it's time to ride that wave into the future. It's an exciting start to what will be a great adventure for us all!

@dreamingnow - Thanks for the lovely kind words! It definitely seems like when we bring people together like this, that the collective buzz builds and becomes something bigger than the sum of its parts. So, the goal now is to do as much of that as possible!

@Centroid - It was terrifying for a while wasn't it!? Thank you for your support and I look forward to getting to know you better during the coming adventures! Time to celebrate! 

@Everyone, I just want to say a huge thank you again for everyone's support. This really is just the beginning, and if we all work together, we will start to see some great things emerging over the coming years. It's an exciting time to be a lucid dreamer!

For now, I'm going to wait-up until the campaign is officially complete and then jump into bed and induce a long lucid dream. I'm planning on a dream party of sorts, with guests such as Saint-Denys, Frederik van Eeden, Mary Lucy Arnold-Forster and all the other big names from the history of lucid dreaming. Perhaps Titan, one of the more interesting moons of Saturn would be a good venue! I'd like to invite you all to do the same in your dreams tonight. While I don't subscribe to notions of dream-telepathy, it would be nice to think that we're all sharing a similar dream-world celebration! 

I'll see you all there, the view should be great...

05FA9640000005DC-3310277-image-a-42_1447075036105.jpgTitan.jpg

----------


## MadMonkey

OMG!!! Great job on reaching the goal! I'm sure this is going to turn into something awesome. Hopefully I will see you on Titan.  :smiley:

----------


## DanielLove

Good morning guys!

I don't know about you, but my dream celebration was a success, it was a great end to an already wonderful day!

To keep you all in the loop, over the next few days I'll be working my way through the red-tape and not-so-interesting chores that surround a completed campaign - all absolutely necessary stuff to set strong foundations for the coming project. This involves basic things like helping those who've had payment issues, reassessing the budget to reflect the actual number of backers (rather than the projected amount), dealing with accounting etc.,  planning the basics for social media and communications and all the other bits and pieces. 

Once all of that is out of the way, I'll outline the basics of the plan and how everyone can be involved. I'll also be asking for your ideas and suggestions on how best to move forward and to bring all the various communities together. 

Without doubt there's going to be a lot to think about and do, it'll be an exciting adventure, but as with any adventure, planning and hard work will be involved. I'll certainly appreciate any help you guys can offer. 

For the time being, if I'm a little quiet over the next day or two, just know that it's all for good reasons as I do the project "housekeeping" and foundation building. 

So, celebrate and have fun - and also get your thinking caps on... your ideas will be vital in the shaping of the project!

----------


## Sensei

Congrats brah. Hope you make an awesome guide to lucid dreams (not how to lucid dream, but navigating lucid dreaming). I honestly don't know about making statements about how dreams work, but let me know about the things you want us to do in dreams etc. I am really excited to see what experiments and thought experiments you are running. I really want to see something awesome about visualization and incubation. Two of the main things in my path to lucid dreams.

----------


## Ginsan

Well unfortunately my dreaming life is in a low peak for some dumb reasons and i think it will remain so for at least 6 weeks, so it sucks that I probably will not be of much use  :Sad:

----------


## Dragnets

I am so happy it completed. Well done Daniel Love. Can't wait for your next book. Just curious do you consider further funding like. Pre-Order?

----------


## dreamingaze

That's great news!  I am really looking forward to the project.  Your book, Are You Dreaming, is on my list of favorites, alongside Waggoner and LeBerge, so I am anxious to see what's next.

 :woohoo:

----------


## DanielLove

@Ginsan - I'm sorry to hear that, still the project has a long lifespan, I'd like to hope that things improve for you before then! You're more than welcome to share whatever ideas you have, regardless of the current state of your dreamlife.
@Dragnets - It's a possibility, right now I'm just trying to get my head around the logistics of getting things started, once that's settled there may be all manner of different options.
@Dreaminggaze - Thanks so much, I'm really glad you found it enjoyable and useful. 

@Everyone - So, to keep you in the loop, I'm still working hard on all the basics. As you can probably imagine, it's all a lot of number crunching, paperwork and general planning at this point. I'll spare you all the boring details. However, if any of you have any accounting experience and would be happy to share a little advice, that would be a very useful input and save me pulling out too much hair! My guess is this preparation stage will take several weeks of rather dull work at my end, but it's all necessary and was part of the plan, so I can do it all with a smile on my face, knowing that we're moving step by step in the right direction. It's all very important to start as you mean to go on with projects like these, as any small misjudgements at the start can grow into a tangled and frustrating web further down the line. So please, bear with me while I get the foundations setup.

In the mean time and to get the ball rolling a little, I'd like to ask you all what kind of subjects you'd like the first book to explore. This can just be a very casual discussion at this point. It will be interesting to see what you all suggest and if any consensus arises. We can narrow the focus as time progresses, but just brain-storm, have fun with it and chat amongst yourselves - be as inventive and go off on as many tangents as you like. It'll give me an interesting read between doing the less interesting preliminary work and will give us more ideas to play with when the time for really getting our teeth into things arise.  

I'll get back to the foundation laying, but I'll pop in as regularly as I can once I get this initial work out of the way.

----------


## Ginsan

> that would be a very useful input and save me pulling out too much hair!



Don't do it man, the hair looks so good on you  :tongue2: 


Well today I started tackling the problem and it will be a while until it is fully tackled, but my goal is to have optimal sleep and I am now almost sure that I will lucid dream every night when I sleep well (which happens some periods) and with your tips for reality checking, they're going to get so much better. Though it wil take some time, a month at least to see significant improvements, it will be great! I'll have tons of cool adventures and exciting, boundary-pushing and mindblowing dreams and I think you'll have yourself a skilled and ever more experienced source of information  = D

----------


## Gusto

I just discovered the project, how can we contribute now that the kickstarter is over ?

----------


## Ginsan

@gusto Daniel said somewhere in this or another thread that he would let us know.

----------


## DanielLove

*@Gusto* - I'm just waiting for the dust to settle and for Kickstarter to finish their processing at this point. While that's happening, I'm busy tinkering with the behind the scenes details and preparing so that we can all move forward. Once that's all done I'll let everyone know how you can all contribute. If you meant more on a financial side of things, a few people have suggested pre-orders, so I'll be looking into the possibility of that and/or additional donations in the near future too. Currently I'm expecting to hear from Kickstarter nearer the end of the month, by which point I should have prepared the basics - so it's a bit of a waiting game at the moment, but we're moving in the right direction  :smiley:

----------


## DanielLove

Hi all, 

Just thought I'd drop in and let you all know I've not vanished. 
I'm still waiting on Kickstarter to finalise their side of things, which is taking a painfully long time - especially when all I want to do is get things moving. 

I'd quite like to work on ideas with Dreamviews members in the near future. Those of you who'd like to submit writing and ideas for the first book, drop me a message here, so I can get an idea of the numbers of DV members who want to contribute. 
Also if you have skills (art, web design etc.) that you'd like to put to good use for the project, again drop a message here.

As things stand, I expect Kickstarter will have completed their side of things by Monday, after which we can really move up a gear and get things happening.

----------


## martakartus

I'd love to participate, I had built a lot of momentum a year ago but during the course my schedule was crazy and I was unable to keep up with my practice like I used to. Now I'm slowly getting back down to it, but it's almost impossible to fit a wbtb into my routine waking up at 5am  ::huh:: 

So, my question is, since this looks like it'll go on for a while, can we jump in at any moment?

----------


## DanielLove

*@Martakartus* - I can relate to life getting in the way of lucid dream practices. The most reassuring message I can give you is that the skills you've already developed won't go anywhere - it's a lot like riding a bike, once life settles you'll be able to get back into things. A less positive analogy is that it's also a little like body-building, so while your skills may remain, your stamina and "muscles" may need to be built-up again once life is more lucid-friendly. To answer your question, and for anyone else who wants to get involved, yes you can jump in at any point. Of course, the longer you leave things the harder it will become to include submissions into the first book - as once I start writing, things will take shape quickly and changes and additions become harder over time. But, there is plenty of other scope - as there will be online content and videos included in the series also. The best thing to do (for you and anyone else interested) is to drop me an email at [email protected] 
*
@Everyone* - I've had a bit of a mentally draining few days. I'm still waiting on Kickstarter to process the funds and to finish their side of things. While that's been happening I've been working on a long term plan. A key element to this has been continuity. Part of the problem with being an author, researcher, educator - is that one has lots of different projects - and social media and web presence can become a bit chaotic. I decided that with the launch of The Lucid Dreamer's Guide to the Cosmos, that it would be a good time to create a singular web-presence for everything that I do, and a home for the project. At first I was tempted to simply create a website and facebook page uniquely for the project - but I've learnt from previous experience that this can be limiting (both for the project and myself). It creates division, needless extra work and lots of different logins - so it would be easier to create a "one-stop-shop" for all things Daniel Love and Lucid Dreaming.

I've never been one to go the route of being a "personality", it seems a little too self-aggrandising - especially when the majority of my work aims to be about trying to bring the community together and work as a collective voice. Also, as cheesy as my name is - it's also not all that unusual, so that fortunately ruled out something awfully egotistical like "Daniel Love - Lucid Dream Teacher" as a base for my work. So instead I've spent the past few days trying to work on an umbrella brand for everything that I do. Something that can be a home for The Lucid Dreamer's Guide to the Cosmos, as well as have scope to expand when needs be. After a painful 48 hours of realising that almost every possible name is taken - I've finally found and settled upon a brand and home for my work and The Lucid Dreamer's Guide to the Cosmos. 

I've secured the domain name, youtube, G+ and Facebook page for what will be the new home for everything. I think it is nice and simple and sums up what lucid dreaming is. The name will be "Rational Dreamer".
This will be the hub of activity, news and updates of everything I do from now on, and the home for The Lucid Dreamer's Guide to the Cosmos. 

The Facebook page is already active - as I've converted the Lucid Dreaming Day page to the new home. Lucid Dreaming Day will still run, but it will have Rational Dreamer as its new home - and will be run as a yearly Facebook event as usual. It didn't really need a facebook page for each day of the year, when it is only celebrated on the 12th April!

If you're not already signed up, then you can join the page here: https://www.facebook.com/rationaldreamer/

The website will be built over the coming year (www.rationaldreamer.com) and will be the home of The Lucid Dreamer's Guide to the Cosmos - so when It's built it'll be accessible via www.luciddreamersguide.com also. 

I think this is the best and least limiting approach.

I'd love all your feedback and ideas.

----------


## Patience108

Sounds good Daniel  :smiley:  I am sure it will be interesting, informing and fun following your progress with the LDing project - can't wait to work with the book when it's finished  ... How will you do the book I wonder... In a way that works with the dreamers progressing etc with you as our guide? That would be good! 

I am an old fashioned dreamer -  not on face book or anything but I will check out your page regularly  ::goodjob::

----------


## DanielLove

CALLING ALL ARTISTS

Hi everyone,

Here's a very simple question today - Are any of you artists? 
More specifically, are any of you good with detailed pencil sketches?

I'm looking to create a logo for the on-line component of The Lucid Dreamer's Guide to the Cosmos - and have a particular image I'd like re-imagined/re-worked. 
It would be nice if this is something that could be created by someone from the community - but if not, I can outsource and look for a professional artist - but what with the limited project budget, that may not be the best option. So, if you've skill in these regards, this could be a really good way to support and be a part of the project. 

Drop me a line if you think you can help: [email protected]

----------


## MadMonkey

I am an artist and may be able to help. I sent an email  :smiley:

----------


## DanielLove

Hi all - another update!

Okay, so after a busy week organising the printers for the upcoming book, things are coming together nicely.

On a very important note - I've decided to change direction with the re-branding of my work. Rather than "Rational Dreamer", I've now decided to work under the title of "*Reality Nomad*". There's a lot of reasons behind things, firstly "Rational Dreamer" was a little dry, and I started to feel that it may limit the audience and restrict the direction of future work. Secondly, "Reality Nomad" tickles the imagination somewhat more, I like to think of us lucid dreamers as "interdimensional adventurers", so the name, I feel, captures that mood a little more. Thirdly, and practically, it was one of the few names I liked for which I could take ownership of all the social networks - and it's nice to have consistency in these things. Finally, I feel it fits more with the mood of "The Lucid Dreamer's Guide to the Cosmos" and also, linguistically it's less limiting - when the time comes to explore topics such as Virtual Reality, it will be far more suitable for such things. 

So with that in mind, here are the social network links where everything I do will appear from now on, and most importantly, will be the home of "The Lucid Dreamer's Guide to the Cosmos".

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/RealityNomad/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/RealityNomad
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/c/realitynomad
Google+:https://plus.google.com/+Realitynomad
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/realitynomad/
Website: https://www.realitynomad.com (website is under-construction)

These are all very much works in progress at this point, so you'll see lots of content and design changes (and probably a fair few mistakes) as "The Lucid Dreamer's Guide to the Cosmos" project develops. Still, make sure you like and follow these now and you'll be part of the process and the first to hear the latest news. I'd also appreciate ideas from you guys on content and design direction. 

Well that's it from me for now - I'd love to hear your thoughts!
Time for me to get back to work...

----------


## DanielLove

Hi everyone.

This is just a very short update to remind you all to subscribe to our new YouTube channel, Reality Nomad.

It will be the hub for a great deal of the additional material that supplements The Lucid Dreamer's Guide to the Cosmos, as well as a much more. 

I'll be working on videos during the writing phase of the project, as it will offer a nice means to explore ideas from a different angle (and a change is as good as a rest!), so you'll also have some material to keep you going while you wait. 

Also, YouTube will be a space for additional ideas that are worth sharing but don't quite find a home in the first book. 

Of course, if you'd like to submit videos that's also part of the bigger plan!


*You can subscribe by clicking HERE*

And just for good measure, here's a teaser...

https://youtu.be/DXE6qqt7Yas

Also, for those of you who are interest in contributing articles, artwork or anything else, now would be a good time to get started on what you'd like to share. Drop me a PM with your ideas and we can discuss things further.

----------


## DanielLove

Oh, one more thing which I'd very much appreciate all of your input on...

I'm currently developing the basics of the website, and will be turning my attention to the Lucid Dream Resources page in the near future. 

With that in mind, which websites, blogs etc. would you guys like to see included? 
Which resources do you consider indispensable? 

(Of course, DreamViews will be at the top of the list!)

----------


## fogelbise

I like audio for when I am driving or trying to do two things at once, so I suggest linking to podcasts like 2 you were on, Lucid Sage and and that music internet radio station you did. Dreamviews also has podcasts on youtube that are very good. I look forward to your Youtube channel videos.  :smiley:

----------


## DanielLove

@fogelbise - I'm the same, the majority of YouTube channels I subscribe to are podcast style productions.  So, yes, I'm in total agreement with you on this - I'll certainly include those in the resources.


I'm also looking to create something along these lines for youtube, especially initially when I'll be investing a lot of time in the production of the book, so I won't have the freedom to spend too much time on video editing. So initially audio productions are a good middle ground and will allow for a faster production in the early days for the channel.

----------


## Mismagius

Hey!  Sorry I haven't been around much, I got busy and time seemed to just fly by.  Glad you got some good rest and dreams after the campaign finished, you definitely deserved it after all that hard work!  And I hope the number crunching wasn't too much of a headache, that kind of thing would definitely cause headaches for me.  

I've subscribed to your Youtube channel.  I love the name you've chosen, Reality Nomad has got a good ring to it.  I liked Rational Dreamer but feel the name you chose in the end suites it much better, after all dreams often aren't rational  :smiley: 

I'm looking forward to your AltspaceVR lucid dream workshop/gathering today!  Very exciting stuff.  If anyone doesn't know what I'm talking about here's the event page https://account.altvr.com/events/476982295534764505 and here's the thread about it on DV http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...niel-love.html.  If you can attend you definitely should, it's the first ever VR lucid dreaming workshop/gathering and it should be a lot of fun!

I agree on the podcasts, I've always loved listening to the DV podcasts, LucidSage, etc.  It helped to get me more excited about lucid dreaming as well as educating me on the various aspects of it.

----------


## DanielLove

@Mismagius - Yes, time has definitely sped up recently. It's really turning up the heat for deadlines!  Thanks for attending the last event, and I apologise for the issues with the servers audio quality. These should all be resolved as time moves on. There will be another gathering at the same time tomorrow (Sunday 28th), I'd love to see you there.

The project is coming together nicely - I'm working on the structure of online content distribution at the moment. This includes the Reality Nomad website, but also we'll have a few big websites who want to work to help spread the word and advance the field.

As things stand, we're still very much in the development stages - but in the very near future I'll be needing the help of anyone who wants to write articles, share ideas, be creative etc.  These will be as much for the books as the online content - as the two are very much interwoven.

I know from an outside perspective that you're not getting as many insights as I'd like to be sharing at this point - my only excuse for this is simply that I'm overwhelmed with the sheer volume of work required to put all this together. It's all going to plan, and it won't be long until things start to coalesce into a more tangible and visible project. 

So, there will be exciting news in the near future.

For now, this Sunday's VR gathering will be a good chance to come discuss the project and how to be involved.

----------


## DanielLove

Hi all, 

I've been away from the net for a while taking a writer's retreat - to really get my teeth into the project. 
You may all like to know that I have now finished stage one of the website design, you can visit it via my signature. As you'll have noticed, I've dropped the "Reality Nomad" title, based on feedback and discussion with community members. The new title is more in keeping with the project, and offers more scope for development. 

Also, I have a new YouTube channel, *that you can find HERE*. It's brand new at the moment, so thin on content, but it won't remain that way for long.

As a tip for you guys, if you subscribe to the channel now - you'll the first in line to take part in a giveaway I'll be doing over the holiday seasons (free stuff!).

Things are hotting up and 2017 is going to be a very active and exciting year. I really hope you guys can be a part of it!

----------

